Ask HN: What do people not understand about being a software developer? - sidhanthp
======
eksemplar
Development and operations are two very different things, that just happen to
be friends, so please stop asking me to do tech support.

I’m as bad at using windows as you are, maybe worse.

------
sidcool
The reason behind varying estimates. People seem to tell programming is an act
of typing.

~~~
8draco8
Exactly this. Some people have hard time to understand that sometimes writing
5 lines of code can take whole day of chasing the bug and sometimes if
everything goes smooth whole system can be prototype in a day.

------
suff
You need to know a minimum of 7 (seven) languages, not just one.

